# How to get and keep your horse in shape



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

*Boots and Grains.*​ 
Okay for workouts like the one above its good to wear boots on your horse. Bell boots and front leg boots are a plus. Normally you shouldnt need back boots for a workout like that, but for my horse I put sliding boots on him because he slide stops, if your horse also does definitly always wear sliding boots, evne doing a small stop they like to tuck under.​

Grains are of personal prefrence im not gonna tell you that you should get a certain brand or not. But definitly look into getting joint supplements for your horse. My horses get joint supplements everyday, it helps with existing problems and helps prevent problems. All horses that work hard on a daily basis or, horses that show hard like barrel racing, jumping ect. Should have joint supplements.​


*Important and Thank You.*​ 
These methods are only gonna work if done on a daily or every other day basis, just like working out for us only helps if were concistant. Working out once a week isnt gonna help our bodies or theirs.​

And Now thank you for all that actually read this all wether you agree with what I stated or not. Hope you enjoyed this and I hope it helped some people.​


*PROOF THAT IT WORKS!! XD*
*My Horse Twinkie!!!!







*​


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

All that and knowone is gonna comment? lol XD ugh


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Hillwork is great for building a topline, and it doesn't turn your horse into a hothead. Twinkie is gorgeous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Hillwork is great for building a topline, and it doesn't turn your horse into a hothead. Twinkie is gorgeous.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didnt say hill work turned them into a hot head but if you take your horse and run him every time you go on a trail he is gonna turn into a hot head EVENTUALLY because all he is gonna think about is, this is the place she makes me run at all the time. And trotting them uphill is gonna work their muscles more than running uphill.

And thanks :]


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Waybueno said:


> All that and knowone is gonna comment? lol XD ugh


 
Sorry - can't past the orange letters and the incorrect spelling.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

mls said:


> Sorry - can't past the orange letters and the incorrect spelling.


 Sorry and my bad its early in the morning here if theres a few words mispelled its an accident


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the all the information! That was wonderful! I got a 19 year old mare a couple months ago and she really needs to get into shape. She doesn't have much muscle - more fat than anything! I've been working her on hills trotting and doing lots of trail rides. I can see what your saying about the hard breathing - she sure does that! I'll be more careful with her and go slower. Thanks again for the wonderful tips! 

BTW - Twinkie is gorgeous! You have a lovely horse there!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Equus_girl said:


> Thanks for the all the information! That was wonderful! I got a 19 year old mare a couple months ago and she really needs to get into shape. She doesn't have much muscle - more fat than anything! I've been working her on hills trotting and doing lots of trail rides. I can see what your saying about the hard breathing - she sure does that! I'll be more careful with her and go slower. Thanks again for the wonderful tips!
> 
> BTW - Twinkie is gorgeous! You have a lovely horse there!


 Thanks so much and im glad it helps ^_^


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

:]]]]]


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks so much for the information! Twinkie is so cute! I've been looking into workout programs to use for my horse. I barrel race and he's gotten out of shape this past winter. My problem is I live in Georgia and have red clay EVERYWHERE. So when it rains, usually about every afternoon in the summertime, I have to wait a while for the ground to get dry or else I will slip and slide everywhere. I don't have an arena yet and I don't have that many hilly places around my house. I have several fields that I can work in, however (again, when it isn't raining). Also, I am going to college AND working full-time. Do you think that riding 3 times a week would be doing any good? What kind of joint supplement do you use?


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

I actually feed him a mix of grains im going out there right now ill write them down and post them here for you. 3 times a week isnt bad but if you can at least make it 4-5 it would be better. I go out 5-6days a week. Twinkie had gotten alittle out of shape this winter to so I trailered him to places with covered arenas when i had to to keep riding. It sucked and the place I barrel race every Thursday has a covered arena so it wasnt to bad though. I can understand how it would be hard to get out there being a student and working full time but you gotta try and go at least four times I think, because he is a barrel horse you want him to have stamina and muscle for the barrels. Iv woken up at 5am before to get out and ride. It helps if you have lights around the arena.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks! The stables I work at has a small arena that doesn't have clay in it I can work him in. It's not covered, though. It's just 10 minutes down the road, but the only problem is my dad doesn't have time to take me, and he won't let me take his truck with my trailer. Not sure why. He knows I'm not a bad driver! Haha :]. My truck is too small to haul anything with :[. Dang girl-- getting up that early is dedication! That's awesome!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

galloping your horse isn't going to make him a hothead, galloping him in circles isn't either. If you do it correctly you can gallop a horse in the exact same place everyday and he will be as calm as a old kids pony. Your horse is gorgeous 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

barrelracer892 said:


> Thanks! The stables I work at has a small arena that doesn't have clay in it I can work him in. It's not covered, though. It's just 10 minutes down the road, but the only problem is my dad doesn't have time to take me, and he won't let me take his truck with my trailer. Not sure why. He knows I'm not a bad driver! Haha :]. My truck is too small to haul anything with :[. Dang girl-- getting up that early is dedication! That's awesome!


To far to ride to? Yeah we had a clinic here like 4years ago with marlene mcrae my old barrel trainer was pretty good friends with her. And one thing she made clear is to have a good competition horse, they need to be in shape, for them to be in shape you should be out here every **** day. Give them a workout like 6days and maybe somthing relaxing once a week. I only ride 5-6days a weekd though XD ohwell.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

It takes about 2 hours to ride to it, plus another 2 on the way back. One of the ladies I work with said her and one of her friends would ride from there to the flea market below my house to get ice cream all the time when they were kids so she told me how long it took. I have a Marlene Mcrae book! I've been reading it this past week. I've picked up a ton of pointers from it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome :]


----------

